# USB Port - Device Not Found with USB Stick



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

When you have this problem sometimes if you push the CD/AUX button it will re-connect?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Had that problem with my 12 2LT, the USB cable wasn't pushed in all the way at the rear of the radio. Is it possible that same guy, Joe Weakfingers, pushed in yours too?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

damacman, 

You have already received great input from the forum members. Just a reminder, you can always contact our infotainment team for more information. They can be reached at 855-478-7767, seven days a week, 8a- 10p EST. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Pajoas (Jul 24, 2013)

I would re format the dive use fat 32 and try again, you could have got a bad drive too, oh and a drive formatted to NTFS does not work on the cruze.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Still using Windows XP, only choice to format a USB Drive is FAT 32. Can't recommend ebay for drives, received two counterfeits. But don't even make it as far as the Cruze, won't work on the computer either. Then Officemax is always have them on sale. Just picked up a Verbatim 16GB for six bucks.

And if it doesn't work can return it. Yet another problem is downloading MP3's off the net. Many contain a virus or are protected, just copy and convert my own CD's to solve that problem.

In Windows explorer, use to be a far more intelligent file manager, can create my own directories, sub directories, and even sub-sub directories using the album names. With the Cruze, look for folder view, then the name of the author, then the name of the album, then even the name of the song I want to hear. Cruze has a great MP3 player.

Or just hit play all and see what comes up next.


----------



## NYCruizer (Jul 10, 2013)

I put a USB stick in mine the other day - after listening to an album, I switched over to XM. When I got to my destination I pulled the stick out and noticed it was pretty hot - I've never noticed a USB stick get hot like that. I wonder whether there's a problem with the USB line.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

OP: In addition to doing a complete, hard format of the flash drive in FAT32, make sure there is nothing in the root directory of the drive. Some manufacturers put/hide software there and if it is present, it can cause car audio systems not to be able to read the device. I've seen many forum posts complaining of issues with PNY drives. For me, I've had no issues with SanDisk Cruzer drives of any size. I take the extra step and use CCleaner to wipe the entire drive prior to using my PC to format the stick to FAT32.

I think the problem with some sticks not being usable in auto systems is that the sticks are different internally, and automotive firmware can not handle the differences the way a PC operating system can. Often the ultimate fix is to try a different brand of flash drive.

Added thought again. Make sure the tracks you are putting on the stick are in a format that the audio system itself supports. I seem to remember it is stated in the OM.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

NYCruizer said:


> I put a USB stick in mine the other day - after listening to an album, I switched over to XM. When I got to my destination I pulled the stick out and noticed it was pretty hot - I've never noticed a USB stick get hot like that. I wonder whether there's a problem with the USB line.


Or more likely, with the stick itself. Try it in your computer.


----------



## NYCruizer (Jul 10, 2013)

NickD said:


> Or more likely, with the stick itself. Try it in your computer.


Not a problem in either of my PC's, my laptop nor my Raspberry Pi running OpenElec. To test your theory, I plugged it into my main PC and transferred 10Gb of MP4 videos while playing the same album. The stick did warm up a few degrees but cooled back down after the transfer while still plugged in. While plugged into the Cruze it was warmer even though it hadn't been accessed in over 40 minutes and the compartment in the armrest was cool.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

One thing I have is no shortage of USB junk, cut the end of a cable from an old mouse and removed the socket from a worthless main board and soldered the pins to that. cut the cable in two, took a small piece of pegboard with four pins on it so I can connect a voltmeter to the two outside pins.

Maybe they make something like this, didn't look but all of a ten minute project. With the device plugged in to the suspected port, and in this case your flash drive. Would expect to read 4.9 to 5.1V with a voltmeter under load. Also good to use on your computer because not all the USB ports output the same current. Can find the pinouts in a zillion places on the web. This is just one, Pinout - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.

Either an over or under voltage can cause a drive to overheat. And may even have to try a different drive. If the problem is with the source, have to see your dealer. Or just do that, that do have a kit for testing the USB output.

With my dealer had to open the box and read the instructions. But were doing this on their time, not mine. Even plugged in a generation 3 WiFi plug into the diagnostic connector, and read the result on a computer.


----------

